# Giant Turbo snail



## Electric Monk

My LFS has got some Giant Turbo snails in. Any good reason for me not to get one?


----------



## Fishfirst

they can knock over loose rockwork, other than that, no.


----------



## Electric Monk

Cheers, I was thinking that earlier. They do look like a bit of a battletank in a shell


----------

